
Mabl brings machine learning to software testing - echan00
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/21/with-10m-in-funding-mabl-brings-machine-learning-to-software-testing/?platform=hootsuite
======
echan00
Is it me or how come it took this long until a ML startup announced to be
working on this problem?

